# How to test a IJust 2 Mod battery with multimeter?



## Waine (13/10/16)

Hi guys. Perhaps a silly question to some, but is there any way to test an IJust 2 battery, which are the 2600 MAH batteries, with a multimeter?

Is it possible? I tried various ways today but could not get a reading. I know how to test a 18650 battery with a multimeter.

Any advice will be appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe (13/10/16)

no silly question here. You did test on body and centrepost AND fired the mod ? This is a three handed operation to people that don't regularly consume sushi hence me asking

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (14/10/16)

Waine said:


> Hi guys. Perhaps a silly question to some, but is there any way to test an IJust 2 battery, which are the 2600 MAH batteries, with a multimeter?
> 
> Is it possible? I tried various ways today but could not get a reading. I know how to test a 18650 battery with a multimeter.
> 
> ...


Only very epensive Fluke meters can cope with the pwm output from our mods, cheap meters show readings but they are all over the place.
You need either the Smok Omnitester or similar gadget to screw into the 510.






Similar gadget usually only volts testing, no atty resistance


----------



## BumbleBee (14/10/16)

As far as I know the iJust has built in protection that won't allow it to fire if it doesn't detect some sort of resistance, the light will blink to indicate a fault when you press the fire button if the resistance is too low or if there is a short.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (14/10/16)

Thanks guys. I tried placing the positive lead on the 510 pin, and the negative on the thread, then fired it to try get a reading: nothing. Which confirms your assertions. I just want to know when the battery starts to deteriorate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (14/10/16)

If you have an rba type deck, you could test voltage across the 2 ends of your coil. It will not be the most accurate as you are not factoring in the battery and atty resistances but it will get you into the ballpark to monitor battery life. The volt meter has a very high resistance so current will flow mainly throu the coil and you can get a reading over the pins of the deck. Just make sure you have a coil that can last the duration of your burn without getting toxic or melting. Kanthal will work well.
EDIT: The resistances of the mod and atty are rather small in comparison to the coil itsself so dont need to be overly stressed about this anyway.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (14/10/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> If you have an rba type deck, you could test voltage across the 2 ends of your coil. It will not be the most accurate as you are not factoring in the battery and atty resistances but it will get you into the ballpark to monitor battery life. The volt meter has a very high resistance so current will flow mainly throu the coil and you can get a reading over the pins of the deck. Just make sure you have a coil that can last the duration of your burn without getting toxic or melting. Kanthal will work well.
> EDIT: The resistances of the mod and atty are rather small in comparison to the coil itsself so dont need to be overly stressed about this anyway.



Thanks a ton. I will give it a bash...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (18/10/16)

@Atsbitscrisp I tried the above method as described by you. I got a 3.8Volt reading on the multimeter on a fully charged battery. Is this good for the ijust 2 -- 2600 Mah battery? 

What reading will I get when the battery is worn out? 

Can anyone else enlighten me please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (18/10/16)

Waine said:


> @Atsbitscrisp I tried the above method as described by you. I got a 3.8Volt reading on the multimeter on a fully charged battery. Is this good for the ijust 2 -- 2600 Mah battery?
> 
> Can anyone else enlighten me please?
> 
> ...


Should be at least 4.1v, its probably your meter that can't accurately read the pwm output from the ijust2.


----------



## Waine (18/10/16)

@blujeenz thanks for that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (18/10/16)

@Waine it might also have limiting circuit like an Ego 650mah batt that only pushes out 3.8v at full charge.
Probably a safety measure to prevent you from hurting it.


----------



## Waine (19/10/16)

@blujeenz good point. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

